# Color boers??



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey everyone, 

My mom and I have been talking about breeding goats for a while now. I really like paint boers and reds as long as the quality is there. One thing I really think I need to know more about is the lines. I want ABGA registered and something that can do good. I know a little about lines but I'd like to know more. 

If you guys could point me in a direction as far as who has really good paints, what lines to look at, where to look for lines at... just that kind of stuff. I'm a little bit lost right now! Were looking at getting does in about a year so I have a while to learn about lines, kidding, pregnancy and all that... just getting a head start!

Thanks!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Fern Hollow Farm, who is no longer is in business, had really nice lines from T4 and their own FHF name. Max Boer Goats also has some heavily bodied good structured reds and paints, also blacks and dappled.

T4 Ranch lines are a good way to go. Try to stay away from Little Leage. They are beautiful goats, but they are focused more on color then quality, IMO.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Look at these people http://www.davidsonlivestock.com/. They are really big in the reds and show all over. They are out of Ohio and register with ABGA. They win all the time and seem like really nice people.

If you feel like coming to Indiana I may have a 4 yr. old red paint doe for sale soon. She is a 97% ABGA doe. Look on my website if you want it is Jasmine.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks! I've looked into Davidson Livestock and really liked their stock. Another I like is whitehouse boers but again I don't know alot about them or the lines. Definatley very keen on the Ruger and RRD lines. 

RPC, Jasmine is really nice! If I was in a position to travel to get her and to house does this winter I'd probably try to get her. Very nice goat!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

There are so many good bloodlines out that...and it is how a breeder puts them together......you want all the strong points of the lines...that you want to use..look for length, width, muscled and all the bells and whistles...... it is good to see the sire and Dam of the goat you are wanting to buy.... if they have that good boer standards and big body structure...the odds are good... for that goat to be good....but ...also when you look at the goat from these outstanding parents...make sure... that goat has the same structure type and no flaws....you want something that will mix well with your buck or Doe or visa versa...

Paints can come from traditional goats... that are really nice....and the color offspring... will throw that color gene back... if you pick the right goat ...that is a paint or solid...... ABGA doesn't state if the goats genetics are painted or not....so we either have to rely on the name of the goat or ask the breeders about the lines you are interested in....... :wink:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh yes, must look at the parents! I know paints can come from traditionals, but still not undestanding all of the genetics behind it. I'll just keep reading and researching  

GotmygoatMTJ, Max Boer's are almost exactly what I'm looking for! 

I'm thinking maybe a few traditional does bought locally (more cost effective then buying one and having it shipped.) then AI'ing them to color bucks that compliment their lines and hopefull having some very nice babies. It will be a little while before this happens but at least I'll have a game plan and hopefully be prepared!

Thanks again!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem........ good luck.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

I just joined this site :wave: ! Hope you dont mind if I give you some info...We have about half color and half traditionals on our farm. Our first paint buck had top gun and MZURI lines to him and he threw tones of color. 
Our next and current paint buck is from Davidson's Livestock he has Sneak Attack and DL Dr Pepper in him. He throws about 80% color that is on traditional and colored does.
Just watch with the colored goats. Ive seen alot have a tendancy to have smaller bone structure than traditionals and that is a road that is hard to improve on once you are there. We will have red does and buck kids for sale come next spring. We live in Ohio.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I just joined this site :wave: ! Hope you dont mind if I give you some info...We have about half color and half traditionals on our farm. Our first paint buck had top gun and MZURI lines to him and he threw tones of color.
> Our next and current paint buck is from Davidson's Livestock he has Sneak Attack and DL Dr Pepper in him. He throws about 80% color that is on traditional and colored does.
> Just watch with the colored goats. Ive seen alot have a tendancy to have smaller bone structure than traditionals and that is a road that is hard to improve on once you are there. We will have red does and buck kids for sale come next spring. We live in Ohio.


First off..Welcome... :wave:

I don't find that to be true at all......good genetics plays a good role...and putting the right ones together .....you have to know your lines.....my solids and paints are well muscled and big boned..... just the same as my big boned and well muscled traditionals....It doesn't matter if the goats have purple polka dots ... the thing with any goat is...quality is the key... :wink:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

We like the colored and paint Boers. Reds came out of our traditional colored doe and buck. Both have the color gene in them. We have an 8% Nubian/92% Boer red doeling and just that small percentage of Nubian is very evident as she has longer legs but she grows very quickly compared to the others.


----------

